# Wiedermal überhöhte Versandkosten bei Ebay



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzlich einen 2 Euro Artikel bei einem Powerseller gekauft. Angegeben waren Versandkosten in Höhe von 4 Euro, soweit nichts ungewöhnliches. Ich habe den Verkäufer angeschrieben, ob ein Versand per Warensendung nicht möglich wäre? ( 1,65 Euro). Anstatt einer Antwort, erhielt ich nach einer Woche eine Zahlungserinnerung. 
Ich biss also in den sauren Apfel und überwies 6 Euro.
Paar Tage später ist der Umschlag bei mir angekommen, frankiert mit 1,65 Euro. 
Ich habe es langsam satt mir diese Abzocke anzusehen, und die Tatsache, daß auf Anfragen nach einem günstigeren Versand nicht reagiert wird, finde ich persönlich noch unverschämter.
Ich habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen, euch den anschließenden Emailaustausch anzufügen.



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> gestern ist Ihre Sendung bei mir angekommen. Vielen Dank für die rasche Abwicklung.
> Bei genauerem Hinsehen, ist mir jedoch eine Unregelmässigkeit aufgefallen. Auf dem Umschlag klebten 3 Briefmarken à 0,55 Euro. Die Sendung war als "Warensendung" deklariert.
> ...



Antwort:



> Hallo
> 
> In den Versandkosten sind enthalten.
> 
> ...



Meine Antwort:



> Hallo,
> 
> bitte um detaillierte Auflistung der einzelnen Kostenstellen.
> 
> Maaq



Seine Antwort:



> Hallo
> 
> Porto 1,65
> Versandtasche 0,40 Euro.
> ...



Antwort Meinerseits:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> sowohl Sie als auch Ich, wissen daß es inzwischen im Bereich der Powerseller üblich geworden ist, seine Gewinne durch zusätzliche, unzulässige Einnahmen zu erhöhen.
> Eine Warensendung ist nicht versichert und lässt sich bei der Deutschen Post AG auch nicht durch Zahlung einer Gebühr in Höhe von Euro 1,- nachträglich versichern. Weiterhin ist es unzulässig die entstandenen Lohnkosten über die Versandkosten auf den Kunden abzuwälzen. Folglich sind die beiden letzten von Ihnen aufgeführten Punkte frei erfunden.
> ...





* Alle Namen wurden verändert   Falls interesse besteht, poste ich weiter, wie das alles ausgegangen ist.

Gruß

Maaq


----------



## Mindolluin (25 Februar 2005)

1. Versandkosten != Portokosten.

2. Du hast vorher gelesen, welche Versandkosten er verlangt. Wenn dir die Preisgestaltung eines Anbieters nicht gefällt, und dazu gehören auch die Versandkosten, dann kauf halt woanders. Sich später beschweren finde ich etwas witzlos.

Gruß, Mindolluin


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Ich sehs genauso. Ich überlege mir immer, was mir der zu ersteigernde Artikel maximal wert ist, schau mir die Versandkosten an und ziehe diesen Betrag von meiner Überlegung ab und erhalte somit den Betrag, bis zu dem ich maximal mitsteigere. Entweder ich erhalte den dann oder schaue mich woanders um. Sauer würde ich nur werden, wenn 4,€ da stehen würde und dann im nachhinein mehr verlangt würde.


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2005)

< HIER < ein Link zu einer Diskussion, die ähnlich im Thema war.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Februar 2005)

Wow gutes Gedächtnis Reducal... war mir doch glatt entfallen.
Daher: weitere Diskussionen dort und Thema hier geschlossen.


----------

